# S & W 325



## Marvin (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone every play with a Scandium 325 (.45acp revolver)? http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...selected=over&isFirearm=Y&parent_category_rn=
I've got the chance to get a new for a good deal. Not a big fan of half moon clips myself, but it is a good deal.
All comments encouraged!
Thanks
Marvin


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 3, 2007)

I've fired both a 625 (steel), and a 325 (aluminum / titanium / scandium), and both were able to use full moon clips (I hate half moon clips).  

Recoil was rather stout, since the weight is only about 25 ounces, compared to a significantly greater weight in the heavier steel model.  Not too unpleasant, but because a revovler really doesn't soak up any recoil like a semiautomatic pistol would (locked breech mechanisms help with recoil), it's not going to be too pleasant, either.  

In the end, I didn't really dislike the gun, but I had to take a long hard look at what it offered that others couldn't, and I really couldn't be convinced that I had to have one.  

1) It's based on the full sized N-frame.  It's not going to be a very concealable gun.  

2) For a N-frame, you would want the extra mass to soak up recoil.  While it's fine with milder 200 grain LSWC loads, it's not a fun gun to shoot when you're firing 230 grain +P Winchester Ranger, or something similarly stout.  

This is where I really liked the 625 much better, since it's easier to shoot, and I can fire +P loads from it all day long.  Firing about 50 +P loads is all that I could really handle with the 325.  


All in all?  I admire the job that S&W did with the scandium / aluminum alloy frames, that they make a very, very light gun, and that the J-frame sized ones are fantastic carry pieces (although really brutal on recoil).  

For a full sized revolver, I really don't recommend it.  It offers nothing that I would really want in a full sized revolver, especially one that shoots .45 ACP.


----------



## LawDog (Jun 3, 2007)

I own a 325pd scandium, I like it and enjoy shooting it. The trigger does need a little smoothing out. It is a very accurate revolver. Mine came through with the full moon clips, I would of preferred the half moon versions. The one that I have has a misprint on the side of the barrel, it says 44 magnum instead of 45acp. I shoot 357 & 44 magnums alot so the recoil from this piece seems rather mild to me. I bought it new from a friend who is a dealer,  $820.
:shock:


----------



## Marvin (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I have a chance to get one new (from a store, not used) for around 625 after taxes. It wouldn't be my first choice for a carry gun, just something kinda different.


----------



## LawDog (Jun 19, 2007)

Marvin, have you purchased that 625 yet? How does it handle for you?


----------



## Marvin (Jun 20, 2007)

Not yet, put it in layaway tho.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 22, 2007)

Just found out that Cor Bon is making .45acp rimmed again, that is cool!


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't forget Georgia Arms as well!

http://www.georgia-arms.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=3161


----------



## Marvin (Jun 23, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Don't forget Georgia Arms as well!
> 
> http://www.georgia-arms.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=3161


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 23, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Don't forget Georgia Arms as well!
> 
> http://www.georgia-arms.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=3161




Yes - Thank you for the link


----------



## Marvin (Jul 8, 2007)

LawDog said:


> Marvin, have you purchased that 625 yet? How does it handle for you?


Picking it up this Friday!!


----------

